# Chainring Replacement/upgrade?



## Kirby8 (Jul 24, 2017)

Greetings, All!!!
I'm new to the forum and cycling in general. I've been a marathoner mostly and wanting to take up the glorious bike to foray into triathlons...plus its summer. I've joined a club and have been riding about 300 miles a week since May. I love my Felt F3 which I purchased used. 
Aside from keeping her clean, degreasing the drivetrain, and applying lube I am very wet behind the ears to the mechanics of what keeps her happy. Which brings me to my question...
It looks as though I have to replace my large chainring soon as they are looking sharp and gnarly. Other than just replacing the chainring for another of the same, are there options I should consider to upgrade my ride? 
Your suggestions are welcomed and appreciated. My bike specs are as follows:
52cm FELT F3 SL from 2009

Frame: Felt HM Modular Carbon Fiber Frame

Forged Dropouts & replaceable hanger 

Fork: Felt HM 1.3 carbon fiber 

Components: SRAMRed, 20 speed 

Wheelset: Mavic Ksyrium Equipe, 20H front/24H rear


----------

